# Anyone on the implant?



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I started taking the pill a few months ago and although it's helped a lot with my periods and associated IBS symptoms, I still do get some cramps and D during the breaks. I'm trying to decide whether to carry on with the pill or try an implant so that I can have a consistent hormone dose.

I've heard so many positive stories from people who say the implant has stopped their periods altogether, along with a few horror stories of constant bleeding. Thing is, I don't think I would mind bleeding frequently, as long as it didn't come with all the usual period pain and bowel issues.

What are your experiences of being on the implant? Did it affect your IBS symptoms at all? If you had bleeds while on the implant, were they painful?


----------



## danskritter (Oct 12, 2013)

I am, I have had the Implanon implant for almost three years now. It seems to make my IBS attacks shorter and not as painful. My Dr. thinks I have endometriosis which exacerbates my IBS-C. I sometimes have diarrhea right before the IBS attack but not all the time. I hope this helps you in deciding to get the implant or not. I've had pretty good luck with it- I used to be sick every month with IBS- for the past 2 plus years it's only been a handful of attacks.

Good luck to you!

Krista


----------



## danskritter (Oct 12, 2013)

> I forgot to add that after a couple of months- you don't bleed at all-which is really quite nice! Dr. says it's healthy and it saves money on buying feminine products too!


----------



## AlyxaG (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi! I have IBS-D and I used to get the Depo-Provera shot. I never bled, it was fantastic because the regular cycle i used to have on pills really upset my bowels. But then I had to get off it sue to risk of osteoporosis later in life and I got the Nexplanon mplant 9 months ago. I've lots of sporatic bleeding and spotting but it doesn't seem to effect my IBS in any way. I'm not sure if that helps but those are the two things I've tried


----------

